# Poulter needs 40k to keep tour card



## shivas irons (Apr 17, 2017)

Poulter has just one more PGA event to make $40k to keep his tour card.Bit of a fall from grace for the former Ryder cupper this year what with his clothing business folding and now a good chance he may lose his playing privilages.I have to say i'm not a fan of Poulter especially after the arrogance I felt he displayed showing off his car collection online and declaring after showing a particular model that he's never driven it so he's thinking about selling it, the car was worth 300k ,shame you cant sell cars to keep your card eh Ian?


----------



## Val (Apr 17, 2017)

Just read the story online $31k required so top 30 next week or he'll need invites. He'd have had it already had he shot 1 better on Sunday.

He's playing on a medical extension so it's not really a fall from grace as such.


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2017)

Blew it big time last night, was 1 shot outside securing his card, had 3 3 putts and missed several other makeable putts, was not a happy bunny in the interview afterwards


----------



## rosswilliams (Apr 17, 2017)

His football team are crap aswell.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2017)

Shame he had a couple of 3 putts over Sunday's round - that's normally his strength. It's a lot of pressure especially when he was not playing for so long - hopefully he gets the card sorted at the Texas Open


----------



## GeeJay (Apr 17, 2017)

They said on yesterday's coverage that he needs a top 30 finish next week. Should've got it done this week, but didn't! Ah well as he says himself, he has a good life with nothing to complain about.


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 17, 2017)

Val said:



			Just read the story online $31k required so top 30 next week or he'll need invites. He'd have had it already had he shot 1 better on Sunday.

He's playing on a medical extension so it's not really a fall from grace as such.
		
Click to expand...

31k is it now they said 40 last night,the pressures really on to make the cut next week but just on his Ryder cup record alone he'll get invites.


----------



## KenL (Apr 17, 2017)

He should return to European tour.


----------



## Val (Apr 17, 2017)

KenL said:



			He should return to European tour.
		
Click to expand...

He would only do it as a temporary measure as his family and life are in the US now


----------



## KenL (Apr 17, 2017)

Val said:



			He would only do it as a temporary measure as his family and life are in the US now
		
Click to expand...

You can move your family home easily enough.

If he's not good enough over there it might be best in the long run.  Especially if he wants another go at the RC.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 17, 2017)

Was out last night so didn't see it but was surprised to learn he hadn't secured what he needed. Really hope he does enough this week.


----------



## Lump (Apr 17, 2017)

IF he doesn't get his card back next week and has to rely on invites, if he earns enough $$ during invite events. Does he get his card back? or is it all on the table next week.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2017)

Lot of pressure for him but I think he'll manage it. Tee to green he didn't seem too bad after the layoff.


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Was out last night so didn't see it but was surprised to learn he hadn't secured what he needed. Really hope he does enough this week.
		
Click to expand...

he hit it plenty good enough, just putted really poorly, in his interview he was more frustrated he hadnt won the tournament than had missed securing his card!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 17, 2017)

Lump said:



			IF he doesn't get his card back next week and has to rely on invites, if he earns enough $$ during invite events. Does he get his card back? or is it all on the table next week.
		
Click to expand...

Think it's all or nothing
He's on a medical extension and has to make the amount by next Sunday.


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Think it's all or nothing
He's on a medical extension and has to make the amount by next Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

it is until end of season, obviously if he earns enough (or wins a tournament) on sponsors invites to finish high enough up the money list then he can get the card that way


----------



## User62651 (Apr 17, 2017)

If it doesn't work out - 41 now, best days behind him, had a good run and a good career. No-one should feel sorry for him. How long do people really want to stay on tour anyway? - endless hotels/practice/media/airports - must come a time you just want to kick back and enjoy the spoils, get into new ventures.
#changingoftheguard


----------



## Imurg (Apr 17, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			If it doesn't work out - 41 now, best days behind him, had a good run and a good career. No-one should feel sorry for him. How long do people really want to stay on tour anyway? - endless hotels/practice/media/airports - must come a time you just want to kick back and enjoy the spoils, get into new ventures.
#changingoftheguard
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget it's not so bad over there.
They can finish on a Sunday afternoon and be home Sunday night...And he only has to play 20 events or so....


----------



## singledigitdreamer (Apr 17, 2017)

If he missed the cut in his next tournament surely he would still get some invites to tournaments for this year. Would it then be a case of entering Q-School for next season?


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 17, 2017)

If it all goes south he could open a market stall selling tacky golf wear


----------



## PIng (Apr 17, 2017)

Why is this happening mid-season? I thought tour cards ran for a whole season - October to October?


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2017)

PIng said:



			Why is this happening mid-season? I thought tour cards ran for a whole season - October to October?
		
Click to expand...

hes on a medial exemption carried over from last season


----------



## PIng (Apr 17, 2017)

fundy said:



			hes on a medial exemption carried over from last season
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Fundy, just googled it and I get it now. I hope he makes it, although he's not one of my favorites I'd rather watch him than some journeyman USA pro.


----------



## snell (Apr 17, 2017)

Hoping he does it in Texas.

I wasn't a massive fan of his, but changed my opinion after reading his book a couple of years back.


----------



## Tommo21 (Apr 17, 2017)

I was never a big fan of Poulter, but he's going through what many golfers go through. To stay in the PGA tour takes a bit of doing and it wasn't all that long ago that hardly any uk pros could cut it there. The man gets lots of pelters on twitter because he likes to show off his spoils, but he makes no bones about it, but he's not stupid, he sees some of these cars as investments.  At the end of the day all they need to do is un follow. He does know where he's come from, appreciates what golf has given him, but he's worked hard for what he's got. 41 is not old and if he makes it there is no reason why he cant carry on and compete. I like the fact he's trying to work through this and he's one of golfs characters that the tour can ill afford to loose in my opinion.


----------



## Val (Apr 17, 2017)

KenL said:



			You can move your family home easily enough.

If he's not good enough over there it might be best in the long run.  Especially if he wants another go at the RC.
		
Click to expand...

Of course you can but when they are young and of school age then you may not want to.

I think he'll get it done this week


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 17, 2017)

singledigitdreamer said:



			If he missed the cut in his next tournament surely he would still get some invites to tournaments for this year. Would it then be a case of entering Q-School for next season?
		
Click to expand...

Yes and yes,he would also get invites next year but a very limited playing schedule.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 18, 2017)

I can't imagine the horror of only being able to play in the European Tour.  #prayforpoults

If he's not good enough to make 40th place (or whatever), then he doesn't deserve his card.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Apr 18, 2017)

He's certainly is in a precarious position. This is what he needs to achieve this week in San Antonio:

He is in need of 63 FedExCup points or $30,624. Based on the $6,200,000 purse this week, he will need roughly a top-30
finish. In his only other start at the Valero Texas Open, Poulter finished T37 in 2013.

Now it's his 10th of 10 Major Medical appearances. If he misses out this week, he will be living of scraps really on the Tour and would naturally need to finish in the Top 125 in the FedEx Cup to earn his card for 2017/18. Difficult to do, but I'm sure he'd get a good number of sponsor's invites across the coming weeks into the summer. Hardly ideal though.


----------



## dufferman (Apr 18, 2017)

virtuocity said:



			I can't imagine the horror of only being able to play in the European Tour.  #prayforpoults

If he's not good enough to make 40th place (or whatever), then he doesn't deserve his card.
		
Click to expand...

You say that, his entire life and his 4 kid's lives are set in Orlando, if he misses out and had to play the European tour it would mean either living away from his family for the majority of the year or upturning their lives to move back here. I know a lot of people don't like him, but having to move continents with or without your family is tough.

Saying all that, he could fund himself for a few years selling some of those cars...


----------



## Val (Apr 18, 2017)

dufferman said:



			You say that, his entire life and his 4 kid's lives are set in Orlando, if he misses out and had to play the European tour it would mean either living away from his family for the majority of the year or upturning their lives to move back here. I know a lot of people don't like him, but having to move continents with or without your family is tough.

Saying all that, he could fund himself for a few years selling some of those cars...
		
Click to expand...

He could play plenty on the European tour without moving back here. He's only a 9 hour flight away and he wouldn't be playing week on week out. Maybe in a way it's what he needs.

He also has the option of dropping to web.com for a year and regain his card through their OOM. They still play for good money on that tour.

There is no Q school for the PGA tour anymore


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 18, 2017)

Val said:



			He could play plenty on the European tour without moving back here. He's only a 9 hour flight away and he wouldn't be playing week on week out. Maybe in a way it's what he needs.

He also has the option of dropping to web.com for a year and regain his card through their OOM. They still play for good money on that tour.

There is no Q school for the PGA tour anymore
		
Click to expand...

What makes you think he's good enough to play on the European Tour .


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			What makes you think he's good enough to play on the European Tour .
		
Click to expand...

Because he clearly is.


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 18, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because he clearly is.
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish if he cant make it on the PGA he wont make it on the European.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Rubbish if he cant make it on the PGA he wont make it on the European.
		
Click to expand...

He has been "making it" on both tours for over 15 years now. 

And plenty of golfers that have struggled on the PGA Tour to then move back to ET and be fine 

You have already stated your dislike for him so it's quite clear any judgement about him will be clouded by that but the guy is trying to get back into form after a good period out injured. He has proven himself plenty of times


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 18, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He has been "making it" on both tours for over 15 years now. 

And plenty of golfers that have struggled on the PGA Tour to then move back to ET and be fine 

You have already stated your dislike for him so it's quite clear any judgement about him will be clouded by that but the guy is trying to get back into form after a good period out injured. He has proven himself plenty of times
		
Click to expand...

I'm not judging him i'm saying that the standard in Europe is very high just look how well the Euro guys get on when they play the PGA,dont assume they can just breeze back and clean up in Europe those days are long gone....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			I'm not judging him i'm saying that the standard in Europe is very high just look how well the Euro guys get on when they play the PGA,dont assume they can just breeze back and clean up in Europe those days are long gone....
		
Click to expand...

Which ET guys are doing well on he PGA ? Cant recall many winners over the last couple of years - Colsearts struggled and went back , Beef isnt doing great , Castano is struggling , Molinari isnt pulling up trees. So which European guys are you talking about beyond the guys that  haven been regular PGA tour members for years. The ET isnt anywhere near as strong or as high a standard as the PGA.


----------



## Val (Apr 18, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			What makes you think he's good enough to play on the European Tour .
		
Click to expand...

Because he is, he is a member and has playing rights. I'd suggest that's good enough.


----------



## Val (Apr 18, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Rubbish if he cant make it on the PGA he wont make it on the European.
		
Click to expand...

He had 10 events to make enough money after recovery from injury. It was always going to be tough on him. He's almost there just now and I believe he'll do it.

To say he can't make it on the PGA tour is nonsense, he's played on it for years, been in the worlds top 50 for years.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 18, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			What makes you think he's good enough to play on the European Tour .
		
Click to expand...

errrrrrrrrr..........His lifetime earnings [Â£23.5m] guarantee him a start in most events for probably the next 10 years.


----------



## TheJezster (Apr 18, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			What makes you think he's good enough to play on the European Tour .
		
Click to expand...

So you actually said this!!!??? This has got to be one of the craziest posts ever! Of course he's good enough, that's not even up for debate. What is, is whether he'll make the 40k this weekend...


----------



## TomTom (Apr 18, 2017)

Hope he makes 39k


----------



## Hosel Fade (Apr 19, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Rubbish if he cant make it on the PGA he wont make it on the European.
		
Click to expand...

As much as we like to delude ourselves with our Ryder cup hats on the difference in terms of depth is huge between the PGA and European tours.


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 19, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			errrrrrrrrr..........His lifetime earnings [Â£23.5m] guarantee him a start in most events for probably the next 10 years.
		
Click to expand...

The point is is he good enough NOW to make it on the European tour?,his form has dropped dramatically in the last couple of years....and to answer Phil,countless European tour players have joined the PGA and been very successfull.You guys who under estimate the standard on the European tour are the same that thought Tiger would be back and a force in Tour golf :rofl:,just look at Europes success in recent Ryder cups a lot of those players were regulars on the Euro Tour.Theres a very good field out this week and Poulter will struggle but he will definatly get invites proberly enough to maintain a career in the US but very much a depleted one.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 19, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			The point is is he good enough NOW to make it on the European tour?,his form has dropped dramatically in the last couple of years....and to answer Phil,countless European tour players have joined the PGA and been very successfull.You guys who under estimate the standard on the European tour are the same that thought Tiger would be back and a force in Tour golf :rofl:,just look at Europes success in recent Ryder cups a lot of those players were regulars on the Euro Tour.Theres a very good field out this week and Poulter will struggle but he will definatly get invites proberly enough to maintain a career in the US but very much a depleted one.
		
Click to expand...

He has only become in jeopardy of losing his card due to being on a medical exemption. If he played a full season he'd have it secure I'm sure. 

He he may not tear it up on the Euro tour. But he'll do just fine. Us winning a few Ryder cups doesn't make the euro tour as strong as the PGA tour. How many majors in last decade were won by euro/PGA tour players?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			The point is is he good enough NOW to make it on the European tour?,his form has dropped dramatically in the last couple of years....and to answer Phil,countless European tour players have joined the PGA and been very successfull.You guys who under estimate the standard on the European tour are the same that thought Tiger would be back and a force in Tour golf :rofl:,just look at Europes success in recent Ryder cups a lot of those players were regulars on the Euro Tour.Theres a very good field out this week and Poulter will struggle but he will definatly get invites proberly enough to maintain a career in the US but very much a depleted one.
		
Click to expand...

Name these countless ET players ? 

Ryder Cup is irrelevant


----------



## Val (Apr 19, 2017)

Yes Poultrr is good enough now, anyone suggesting otherwise is blinkered by the fact it's Poulter and not someone like Lowry or Donald


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 19, 2017)

Also just look how well the Euro players do in the WGC events with Sullivan,Pepperall and Fitzpatrick all being in contention and having good shows in those events.
As for Poulter lets see if he's good enough to keep his card this week simple as that.....


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 19, 2017)

Poulter is better than a lot of the players currently on the Europeon tour

Take mike Lorrenzo Vera 

I like him but he is a bit pants

Poulter is better than him by a way


----------



## Parsaregood (Apr 19, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			If it doesn't work out - 41 now, best days behind him, had a good run and a good career. No-one should feel sorry for him. How long do people really want to stay on tour anyway? - endless hotels/practice/media/airports - must come a time you just want to kick back and enjoy the spoils, get into new ventures.
#changingoftheguard
		
Click to expand...

Top sports people do not think like this, he loves the game he is very driven he will not sit back if he feels he can still post a score and it would be suicide for any pro golfer to have that attitude. Perhaps this is what separates the goods from the greats, the attitude, the drive to keep practicing and improving. Poulter will be around a long time yet and I imagine we will see him on the champions tour after that. Certainly not one to sit back and relax. Pure amateur comment if there was one.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Apr 19, 2017)

There is no doubt Poulter is a good player but be is very streaky.

His problem is putting 4 good rounds together to win or finish top 5 in any tournament. Patrick Read is another in a similar mode.

Few of the top guys are struggling with this at the moment so poulter is not alone (McIlroy, Westwood, Kymer....)


----------



## User62651 (Apr 19, 2017)

Parsaregood said:



			Top sports people do not think like this, he loves the game he is very driven he will not sit back if he feels he can still post a score and it would be suicide for any pro golfer to have that attitude. Perhaps this is what separates the goods from the greats, the attitude, the drive to keep practicing and improving. Poulter will be around a long time yet and I imagine we will see him on the champions tour after that. Certainly not one to sit back and relax. Pure amateur comment if there was one.
		
Click to expand...

Would you say the same about boxers and footballers too whose pro careers are shorter than golfers? Plenty of top pros have quit at the top in many sports and not dragged careers out for the sake of it. Suppose you'd call Cantona or Jess Ennis-Hill 'amateurs' for stopping when they did?


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 19, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Would you say the same about boxers and footballers too whose pro careers are shorter than golfers? Plenty of top pros have quit at the top in many sports and not dragged careers out for the sake of it. Suppose you'd call Cantona or Jess Ennis-Hill 'amateurs' for stopping when they did?

Click to expand...

I think there is a significant difference between golf and those sports. They are based purely on physical attributes. Which at a certain age will certainly slow. 

Golf has different skill sets. There are people younger than others that don't hit it as far, as well as the opposite. 

I do agree that the choice of phrase was condescending on its deceiver though.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 19, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			I think there is a significant difference between golf and those sports. They are based purely on physical attributes. Which at a certain age will certainly slow. 

Golf has different skill sets. There are people younger than others that don't hit it as far, as well as the opposite. 

I do agree that the choice of phrase was condescending on its deceiver though.
		
Click to expand...

there is a physical aspect for all sports including golf albeit golf is later onset than most sports but for golf early 40s some guys compete well but by late 40s generally those same guys can't keep up (odd exceptions and one-offs apart of course). 
Playing pro sport at top level into 40s is a blessing, not a right. Poulter has nothing to prove imo.


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 19, 2017)

mikejohnchapman said:



			There is no doubt Poulter is a good player but be is very streaky.

His problem is putting 4 good rounds together to win or finish top 5 in any tournament. Patrick Read is another in a similar mode.

Few of the top guys are struggling with this at the moment so poulter is not alone (McIlroy, Westwood, Kymer....)
		
Click to expand...

Poulters strokes gained off the tee are dire not sure if this is to do with his short driving distance or something else,couple this with his putting woes and he is way off the PGA tour standard.


----------



## Val (Apr 19, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Poulters strokes gained off the tee are dire not sure if this is to do with his short driving distance or something else,couple this with his putting woes and he is way off the PGA tour standard.
		
Click to expand...

For now


----------



## Steve Bamford (Apr 19, 2017)

I think Poults struggles on the PGA Tour these days simply due to his lack of power from the tee. Big hitters these days win most weeks and there are a minority of stop-offs where short hitters can contend and win. One being Harbour Town last week where he actually led after 45 holes. Will be interesting to see if he get's the $ required to keep his card this week, and also worth remembering that it's only a temporary stay of execution. He still needs to finish in the Top 125 in the FedEx Cup by mid August, to keep full playing privileges for 2017/18.


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 19, 2017)

Steve Bamford said:



			I think Poults struggles on the PGA Tour these days simply due to his lack of power from the tee. Big hitters these days win most weeks and there are a minority of stop-offs where short hitters can contend and win. One being Harbour Town last week where he actually led after 45 holes. Will be interesting to see if he get's the $ required to keep his card this week, and also worth remembering that it's only a temporary stay of execution. He still needs to finish in the Top 125 in the FedEx Cup by mid August, to keep full playing privileges for 2017/18.
		
Click to expand...

Poulter could not have picked a worse course to keep his card on as The Oaks course is a whopping 7,435 yds,it aint no pitch n putt!.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 19, 2017)

I think if nothing Poulter will have a great mental attitude and the course being long will also cause 85% of the field a problem It's a tough  place and I think he's on a hiding to nothing but hope he can do it


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm hoping the pressure focuses him, I've stuck 50p on him each way.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Apr 20, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Poulter could not have picked a worse course to keep his card on as The Oaks course is a whopping 7,435 yds,it aint no pitch n putt!.
		
Click to expand...

I think you hit on a very valid point. Lots of these ex-elite players like Poulter, Donald, Mahan make the same mistake. When their game wanes, they continue to play the bigger events, many of which on the PGA Tour don't suit their game whatsoever. So the slump continues but at an even faster pace. Other 'lesser' tournaments with the same Fedex Cup points on courses that suit better and offer a better opportunity get looked over, mainly because of pride in most cases I'd guess.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 20, 2017)

3 over after 6 holes of his opening round. That won't get it done


----------



## Val (Apr 20, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			3 over after 6 holes of his opening round. That won't get it done
		
Click to expand...

Better get his finger out or he's toast


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			3 over after 6 holes of his opening round. That won't get it done
		
Click to expand...

Won't make the cut on that form


----------



## Val (Apr 20, 2017)

He's not making the cut unless he shoots the lights out tomorrow


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 20, 2017)

Steve Bamford said:



			I think you hit on a very valid point. Lots of these ex-elite players like Poulter, Donald, Mahan make the same mistake. When their game wanes, they continue to play the bigger events, many of which on the PGA Tour don't suit their game whatsoever. So the slump continues but at an even faster pace. Other 'lesser' tournaments with the same Fedex Cup points on courses that suit better and offer a better opportunity get looked over, mainly because of pride in most cases I'd guess.
		
Click to expand...

Couldnt agree more,Poulters had a year to chose events to gain his card by but he thinks his still got enough game to mix it with the big boys on tough courses,by his scoring in this event he's clearly got this all wrong and now will have to rely on invites and a battered ego for whats left of his career.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Apr 21, 2017)

Thing is he will get sponsors invites for obvious reasons. I think he get's an unlimited number.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 21, 2017)

Only problem with relying on sponsors invites is it's very difficult to plan a schedule for the year, which the big name pros like to do. Will just have to hope he earns enough money through his invites to get his card for next year.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 21, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Only problem with relying on sponsors invites is it's very difficult to plan a schedule for the year, which the big name pros like to do. Will just have to hope he earns enough money through his invites to get his card for next year.
		
Click to expand...

What about Q-School as an option? 
Bit of a slap to the face and an ego-check but many good pros have had to go back late in their careers.


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 21, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			What about Q-School as an option? 
Bit of a slap to the face and an ego-check but many good pros have had to go back late in their careers.
		
Click to expand...

Always an option...I see Simon Dysons woes continue,out in 45 and quit after 12 holes at +11,shame I thought this guy may have a major in him one day he was doing so well and improving year by year until that incident seems to have stopped him in his tracks.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 21, 2017)

Injuries have de-railed Dyson more than anything else. Just can't stay fit.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			What about Q-School as an option? 
Bit of a slap to the face and an ego-check but many good pros have had to go back late in their careers.
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe they have q school as such - they use the Web.com finals I believe. 

I'm pretty sure Poulter will be fine whatever happens, not sure what this "ego check" business is about , he will get invites into comps , will play in a few ET events no doubt


----------



## Steve Bamford (Apr 21, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I don't believe they have q school as such - they use the Web.com finals I believe. 

I'm pretty sure Poulter will be fine whatever happens, not sure what this "ego check" business is about , he will get invites into comps , will play in a few ET events no doubt
		
Click to expand...

Yep Web.com Playoffs would be an option, if the ego could stand it. Bare minimum would be to finish 126-150 in the season long FedEx Cup, that then gives him partial status, but he wouldn't be able to choose his schedule for next year. But unless he has a great Round 2, he will be doing this on sponsor invites.


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 21, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I don't believe they have q school as such - they use the Web.com finals I believe. 

I'm pretty sure Poulter will be fine whatever happens, not sure what this "ego check" business is about , he will get invites into comps , will play in a few ET events no doubt
		
Click to expand...

How will he be fine if he misses the cut,he's about to lose his tour card and will have to rely on sponsors invites which are never guaranteed


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			How will he be fine if he misses the cut,he's about to lose his tour card and will have to rely on sponsors invites which are never guaranteed 

Click to expand...

Because despite what you think of him Poulter will still get plenty of invites and will continue to play in events around the world for a good number of years yet

Have you remembered these countless ET players that are exceeding on the PGA ?


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 21, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because despite what you think of him Poulter will still get plenty of invites and will continue to play in events around the world for a good number of years yet

Have you remembered these countless ET players that are exceeding on the PGA ?
		
Click to expand...

If he misses the cut tonight, Poulter will be one of the 'victims' of the PGA's new (well recently changed) approach to qualification!

I'm sure he will get a number of Sponsor's Invites, but, unless he performs particularly well - which this last year's form doesn't indicate as particularly hopeful! - he'll have to find another way to get his World Ranking up to the required level!

It's quite possible that he'll actually fade off the active scene - and maybe head towards the commentary one!


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 21, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because despite what you think of him Poulter will still get plenty of invites and will continue to play in events around the world for a good number of years yet

Have you remembered these countless ET players that are exceeding on the PGA ?
		
Click to expand...

Theres been plenty of players who started out on the European Tour who exceeded on the PGA,Norman,Faldo,Olazabal,Langer,Westwood,,VJ Singh etc etc the list goes on,Poulter tried to keep his card on a course he wasnt suited to as its to long for him and it looks like he's going to lose his card,what planet are you on?you need to study the facts like the rest of us & stop talking BS.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Theres been plenty of players who started out on the European Tour who exceeded on the PGA,Norman,Faldo,Olazabal,Langer,Westwood etc etc the list goes on,Poulter tried to keep his card on a course he wasnt suited to as its to long for him and it looks like he's going to lose his card,what planet are you on?you need to study the facts like the rest of us & stop talking BS.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey that's not a very long list and it's players going back nearly 30 years now - not exactly a list that shows how strong the ET is right now compared to the PGA which was the point you were trying to make. So try again at some more recent players to make the move over that have been successful - these a few players who have tried - Molinair , Colsearts , Fedz Castano , Beef - not exactly stellar success over the past 5 years or so is it. 

Remember you were trying to suggest that the ET right now is strong and that Poulter isn't good enough to play on the ET - so im are as you are suggesting using facts you will be able to provide the list of players ? 

Which facts is it exactly am I missing ? Poulter will be fine , he will continue to play golf around the world and will have a schedule to play tournaments - whether that be ET , Asian Tour or invites on the PGA - Poulter will be fine to be the disappointment of people like you. Do you really think he won't be playing tournament golf if he misses the cut today ? If you believe that then it confirms that you don't really know the golf scene but then you proved that quite clearly when you suggested McIlroy will never win the Open ( just as he stormed to win at Hoylake )


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 21, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Blimey that's not a very long list and it's players going back nearly 30 years now - not exactly a list that shows how strong the ET is right now compared to the PGA which was the point you were trying to make. So try again at some more recent players to make the move over that have been successful - these a few players who have tried - Molinair , Colsearts , Fedz Castano , Beef - not exactly stellar success over the past 5 years or so is it. 

Remember you were trying to suggest that the ET right now is strong and that Poulter isn't good enough to play on the ET - so im are as you are suggesting using facts you will be able to provide the list of players ? 

Which facts is it exactly am I missing ? Poulter will be fine , he will continue to play golf around the world and will have a schedule to play tournaments - whether that be ET , Asian Tour or invites on the PGA - Poulter will be fine to be the disappointment of people like you. Do you really think he won't be playing tournament golf if he misses the cut today ? If you believe that then it confirms that you don't really know the golf scene but then you proved that quite clearly when you suggested McIlroy will never win the Open ( just as he stormed to win at Hoylake )
		
Click to expand...

Somebody else's go to correspond/argue with Phil now,like many others ive had my turn and brunt of him and am bored now


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 21, 2017)

If he came back to the European tour he would get into everything on career earnings

He is going through a bad patch, had an injury most of last season and it takes time to recover, especially as he isn't a spring chicken any more .


----------



## Val (Apr 21, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			If he came back to the European tour he would get into everything on career earnings

He is going through a bad patch, had an injury most of last season and it takes time to recover, especially as he isn't a spring chicken any more .
		
Click to expand...

Correct, if he had a full season on the PGA we wouldn't be having this debate as he would have made the appropriate cash. Quite a tough gig to make X amount in a short time when returning from injury


----------



## drdel (Apr 21, 2017)

Missed cut, not playing well at present.


----------



## gmhubble (Apr 21, 2017)

Does this mean he has to requalify for his card next season ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2017)

It means for the rest of the season he has lost full playing rights so won't be able to play in any comp he wants. He will get invites into a lot of comps and needs to gain enough money/points to get in the top 125 to get his full playing rights back for next year.


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 21, 2017)

gmhubble said:



			Does this mean he has to requalify for his card next season ?
		
Click to expand...

He will get invites because of his career earnings and Ryder cup record but these will be very limited and yes he can try at Q school to get his card like everyone else.Basically he has lost his playing freedom, he will be told when and where he can play under these invites.


----------



## Val (Apr 21, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			He will get invites because of his career earnings and Ryder cup record but these will be very limited and yes he can try at Q school to get his card like everyone else.Basically he has lost his playing freedom, he will be told when and where he can play under these invites.
		
Click to expand...

There is no Q school in the US, hasn't been for years


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 21, 2017)

Val said:



			There is no Q school in the US, hasn't been for years
		
Click to expand...

Yeah now called the Web.com finals,same thing really.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2017)

Personally I can see him going away and really grinding it out in the next few weeks and will get a few sponsor invites in the next month or so. It'll only take a couple of good finishes to get the card sorted and of course a win will give some form of exemption (I believe) and so while it's a set back its not the end of his US career just yet


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 22, 2017)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....golf.html#scso=uid_WPsC2gADFrgKwCJjogEwHg_1:0


----------



## brendy (Apr 22, 2017)

He shot 1 under on friday (round a very long course iirc)  so he's hardly finished, watching his iron play, that's where he needs to improve as I saw a lot of pushes and pulls.


----------



## richy (Apr 22, 2017)

I wonder if this will teach him a little humility?
I seem to remember him openly slagging the standard of the players at an amateur event at Woburn a while ago on social media. Also didn't he get someone sacked from their job recently?


----------



## User62651 (Apr 22, 2017)

If the PGA season runs roughly December to November why is he losing his card part way through the season and not at the end?


----------



## richy (Apr 22, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			If the PGA season runs roughly December to November why is he losing his card part way through the season and not at the end?
		
Click to expand...

It's already been explained on here. He had a medical exemption


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 22, 2017)

richy said:



			I wonder if this will teach him a little humility?
I seem to remember him openly slagging the standard of the players at an amateur event at Woburn a while ago on social media. Also didn't he get someone sacked from their job recently?
		
Click to expand...

I dont think Poulter got the guy sacked he reported a guy to his sports college where he worked who was giving Poulter a lot of stick on course whilst he was playing and on twitter, the college sacked him.


----------



## Dogma (Apr 22, 2017)

Wasn't it meant to be just him and Tiger battling it out at one point? :blah:


----------



## snell (Apr 22, 2017)

I'd love to see him win next week at the pairs tournament, can't recall the name.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 22, 2017)

So what's the target he has to reach by the end of the Summer...?


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 22, 2017)

Imurg said:



			So what's the target he has to reach by the end of the Summer...?
		
Click to expand...

A win will seal it,top 10's will get him into the following weeks events which will really help,its all about getting enough money to gain his card again which will be difficult with the restricted invites,Poulters starting all over again,
but one good week is all it takes.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 22, 2017)

Does what he's won so far this year count towards the total or is that wiped form the purposes of the 2017 FedEx..?


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 22, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Does what he's won so far this year count towards the total or is that wiped form the purposes of the 2017 FedEx..?
		
Click to expand...

I guess thats wiped out because the years medical exemptions finished,he starts from zero.
Going by previous years Poulter will need to earn between $700k-$750k to keep his card at the end of the season,a lot of money but bear in mind a couple of 2nd's will get you that nowdays.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 22, 2017)

Course it doesn't get wiped out - he has already accrued his earnings this year and Fed Ex points - a couple decent finishes and he gets inside then Top 125

He has just lost full playing rights for the rest of the season but still has the same rights as some who finished 125-180 in last years Fed Ex which will give him entires into some events and he will get invites into others.


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 22, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Course it doesn't get wiped out - he has already accrued his earnings this year and Fed Ex points - a couple decent finishes and he gets inside then Top 125

He has just lost full playing rights for the rest of the season but still has the same rights as some who finished 125-180 in last years Fed Ex which will give him entires into some events and he will get invites into others.
		
Click to expand...

Theres no way 2016's April onwards Fedex points he incrude last year when he started his years exeption will be carried onto this year,his recent Heritage 11th will help a bit but the bottom line is in a year he failed to earn his card,his not good enough anymore.


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 22, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Theres no way 2016's April onwards Fedex points he incrude last year when he started his years exeption will be carried onto this year,his recent Heritage 11th will help a bit but the bottom line is in a year he failed to earn his card,his not good enough anymore.
		
Click to expand...

but he worked at leighton buzzard for a bit and LP loves him.


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 22, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			but he worked at leighton buzzard for a bit and LP loves him.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah theres something there.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 22, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Theres no way 2016's April onwards Fedex points he incrude last year when he started his years exeption will be carried onto this year,his recent Heritage 11th will help a bit but the bottom line is in a year he failed to earn his card,his not good enough anymore.
		
Click to expand...

Why are you going on about April 2016 ? 

Any points he has accrued since the start of this season he keeps - right now that puts him at 124 in the Fed Ex. If he continues to stay in that place until the Fed Ex Championships then he has full playing rights for next season , a couple of good finishes throughout the rest of the season will ensure that happens 

The years exemption was to keep full playing rights for the rest of this season - he hasn't kept them but will still play in a number of events for the rest of the season. And he clearly is good enough to stay inside the 125 - he has done it every year until he was injured.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 22, 2017)

Dogma said:



			Wasn't it meant to be just him and Tiger battling it out at one point? :blah:
		
Click to expand...

Well he's ahead of Woods in that department as at least he's still playing


----------



## snell (Apr 22, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Well he's ahead of Woods in that department as at least he's still playing
		
Click to expand...

Haha nice one mate, this made me chuckle


----------



## Steve Bamford (Apr 24, 2017)

After Valero Texas Open Poulter is now 129th in the FEC. So it's not all doom and gloom. I took these comments below from his interview post MC on Friday. 

"You know, I have the opportunity to have sponsor invitations. I always have the 125, 150 category. I also have some events I can play in Europe. So what it means and what's the most frustrating thing for the next few months is, you know, I can't plan a schedule. So, I have to be ready to go any given Monday to go to an event and, you know, obviously I'll try and qualify for U.S. Open, I'll try and qualify for The Open, I'll play some events in Europe. I'll play some more events over here and obviously I'll do what I need to do."


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 24, 2017)

Steve Bamford said:



			After Valero Texas Open Poulter is now 129th in the FEC. So it's not all doom and gloom. I took these comments below from his interview post MC on Friday. 

"You know, I have the opportunity to have sponsor invitations. I always have the 125, 150 category. I also have some events I can play in Europe. So what it means and what's the most frustrating thing for the next few months is, you know, I can't plan a schedule. So, I have to be ready to go any given Monday to go to an event and, you know, obviously I'll try and qualify for U.S. Open, I'll try and qualify for The Open, I'll play some events in Europe. I'll play some more events over here and obviously I'll do what I need to do."
		
Click to expand...

He seems positive enough, certainly in public but it'll be hard not having the defined schedule and having to travel at short notice. I hope he can get some decent finishes and get in the top 125 and get the card for 2018


----------



## Steve Bamford (Apr 25, 2017)

He plays the Zurich Classic this week. His partner is Geoff Ogilvy. All points go towards the FedEx Cup as normal.


----------



## hovis (Apr 25, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			but he worked at leighton buzzard for a bit and LP loves him.
		
Click to expand...

he does seem to have a man crush on him


----------



## fundy (Apr 29, 2017)

Rumour that Poulter is to get his full card reinstated due to an admin error!

Denis Pugh&#8207;Verified account @Dpugh54  3m3 minutes ago
More
 Press release apparently from @pgatour states @IanJamesPoulter full membership restored due to admin error. Hope it's not fake news


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 29, 2017)

Shivas will be massively disappointed 


https://www.google.co.uk/amp/golfweek.com/2017/04/29/ian-poulter-has-pga-tour-card/amp/


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 29, 2017)

fundy said:



			Rumour that Poulter is to get his full card reinstated due to an admin error!

Denis Pugh&#8207;Verified account @Dpugh54  3m3 minutes ago
More
 Press release apparently from @pgatour states @IanJamesPoulter full membership restored due to admin error. Hope it's not fake news
		
Click to expand...

Does appear to be legit.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 29, 2017)

Great news let's hope he makes the most of it!


----------



## BrianM (Apr 29, 2017)

He has got his card for the season, straight from the horses mouth.
Lets hope he can have a decent season.


----------



## shewy (Apr 29, 2017)

I thought he handled the loss of his card with dignity, hope this is true, always wanted him just to win one big one just to wind up our American friends.


----------



## fundy (Apr 29, 2017)

shewy said:



			I thought he handled the loss of his card with dignity, hope this is true, always wanted him just to win one big one just to wind up our American friends.
		
Click to expand...

definitely true, just been interviewed on skysports


----------



## Capella (Apr 29, 2017)

fundy said:



			definitely true, just been interviewed on skysports
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, just came in through his twitter feed as well.


----------



## Val (Apr 30, 2017)

So, he's definitely good enough then eh?


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 30, 2017)

Has it come to light what the admin error was.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 30, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Has it come to light what the admin error was.
		
Click to expand...

From what I read they simply applied new rules that aren't applicable as of this season.


----------



## Dasit (Apr 30, 2017)

Happy for him

Like to see a strong British presence on all tours.


----------



## fundy (Apr 30, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Has it come to light what the admin error was.
		
Click to expand...

they applied the 2017 rules but shouldve applied 2016 rules. Mid field finishers get more fedex points until the old system which meant he had enough points to keep his card rather than falling just short


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 30, 2017)

Slightly embarrassing for the PGA but good to see Poulter keeping his card. Hope he can stay injury free and do enough to get the card secured for 201 without any issues


----------



## shivas irons (May 1, 2017)

Poulters been very very lucky but I seriously doubt we will see him out for the 2018 season,he like Woods are simply not good enough anymore...


----------



## Val (May 1, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Poulters been very very lucky but I seriously doubt we will see him out for the 2018 season,he like Woods are simply not good enough anymore...
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## TheJezster (May 1, 2017)

Give it av rest shivas!! He's clearly good enough,  he's still got his card! He'll comfortably retain it this year too.


----------



## shivas irons (May 1, 2017)

TheJezster said:



			He'll comfortably retain it this year too.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2017)

shivas irons said:





Click to expand...

Why are you confused - he doesn't need much more to gain the required points and money to get in the top 125. He is around 128 at the moment


----------



## shivas irons (May 1, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why are you confused - he doesn't need much more to gain the required points and money to get in the top 125. He is around 128 at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Its called form Phil and his lack of it right now,did you see the Zurich and the way Ogilvy carried him? 128 yes but a long way to go.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 1, 2017)

Down at 134 now http://www.pgatour.com/stats/stat.02671.html but when you have the likes of Furyk behind him you have to be sensible and realise it's far to early to write him or a host of players off. The big money events are coming now and it'll only take a couple of good weeks to get up the list. He'll know he's had a reprieve and I'm sure Poulter will be working hard to get his game in shape


----------



## Steve Bamford (May 2, 2017)

He's thanked Brian Gay and is going to buy him a 'nice' bottle of wine. Brian said he'd rather have a full lifts in Poulter's hired jet a few times!


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 14, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Poulters been very very lucky but I seriously doubt we will see him out for the 2018 season,he like Woods are simply not good enough anymore...
		
Click to expand...




shivas irons said:



			Its called form Phil and his lack of it right now,did you see the Zurich and the way Ogilvy carried him? 128 yes but a long way to go.
		
Click to expand...

He's doing ok at The Players. Only 3 shots off the lead going into the final round. Should be a good few points for him there you would think as long as he doesn't have a massive collapse on the last day.


----------



## shivas irons (May 14, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			He's doing ok at The Players. Only 3 shots off the lead going into the final round. Should be a good few points for him there you would think as long as he doesn't have a massive collapse on the last day.
		
Click to expand...

Heres hoping he blows up in the last round as his arrogance will be intolerable if he wins it,its the last thing the golf world needs right now as it moves on with the current crop of players.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 14, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Heres hoping he blows up in the last round as his arrogance will be intolerable if he wins it,its the last thing the golf world needs right now as it moves on with the current crop of players.
		
Click to expand...

Pathetic.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 14, 2017)

What I saw of him playing yesterday he could have been lower as he missed a few birdie chances from close in.
Would like to see him challenging myself,wether you like him or loathe him he has passion and personally I like that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 14, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Heres hoping he blows up in the last round as his arrogance will be intolerable if he wins it,its the last thing the golf world needs right now as it moves on with the current crop of players.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:  how pathetic 

Hope he does exactly what McIroy did - shoves the words back down your throat.


----------



## richy (May 14, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:  how pathetic 

Hope he does exactly what McIroy did - shoves the words back down your throat.
		
Click to expand...

He's entitled to his opinion, just leave him to it. I'm sure there's players you're not keen on?

BTW how did McIlroy do that?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 14, 2017)

richy said:



			He's entitled to his opinion, just leave him to it. I'm sure there's players you're not keen on?

BTW how did McIlroy do that?
		
Click to expand...

McIlroy went and won the Open - two days after Shivas said he would blow it and never win the Open 

Yep players I'm not fans off but then I don't post the tripe he does about them


----------



## shivas irons (May 14, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:  how pathetic 

Hope he does exactly what McIroy did - shoves the words back down your throat.
		
Click to expand...

What a suprise Phil's bitter with a forum member,you must litteraly sit their and wait for your next victim ,do try & get a life...


----------



## Three (May 14, 2017)

From the armchair, I've never taken to Poulter the "TV personality", ie I can't judge the real person. 

But you have to hand it to him for what he's achieved through hard work and belief, and now after all that's happened around his card this year, he's 3 shots off  the lead  going into the final round. 

I wouldn't put it past him to win or be very close, and if he does, well fair play.


----------



## TheJezster (May 14, 2017)

Exactly Three. I find it quite sad and in poor taste someone wishing him ill just because they don't like him.  Quite nasty and shivas has gone down in my estimation for saying that.  It's quite clear he is indeed good enough.


----------



## richy (May 14, 2017)

TheJezster said:



			Exactly Three. I find it quite sad and in poor taste someone wishing him ill just because they don't like him.  Quite nasty and shivas has gone down in my estimation for saying that.  It's quite clear he is indeed good enough.
		
Click to expand...

I'm far from a poulter fan but I have to admire where he is this week considering the strength of the field and what has happened to him over the last few weeks.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 14, 2017)

richy said:



			I'm far from a poulter fan but I have to admire where he is this week considering the strength of the field and what has happened to him over the last few weeks.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I also find the commentary team a little harsh constantly saying how he's gotta take advantage of his good break. 

He he hasn't been lucky. They got the ruling wrong. He hasn't had special treatment at all.


----------



## Three (May 14, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			I agree. I also find the commentary team a little harsh constantly saying how he's gotta take advantage of his good break. 

He he hasn't been lucky. They got the ruling wrong. He hasn't had special treatment at all.
		
Click to expand...

I think they mean he got a bit lucky that just one other person managed to spot the error.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 14, 2017)

TheJezster said:



			Exactly Three. I find it quite sad and in poor taste someone wishing him ill just because they don't like him.  Quite nasty and shivas has gone down in my estimation for saying that.  It's quite clear he is indeed good enough.
		
Click to expand...

Shivas has form in Regards passing judgement on players - Willett his recent victim and there have been others in the past - McIlroy was the harshest


----------



## Papas1982 (May 14, 2017)

Three said:



			I think they mean he got a bit lucky that just one other person managed to spot the error.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe. But they've commenting on how he has to make the most of his lifeline. Which technically it isn't. 

Either way way I think if he has a full schedule he'll retain his card.


----------



## Val (May 14, 2017)

I hope he does go on and win, especially seen as I've money on him at 40/1


----------



## Break90 (May 14, 2017)

Fair play to him, he hasn't had a lucky break, the rules were incorrectly applied. 

I hope he smashes it tonight and wins the thing.


----------



## shivas irons (May 14, 2017)

TheJezster said:



			Exactly Three. I find it quite sad and in poor taste someone wishing him ill just because they don't like him.  Quite nasty and shivas has gone down in my estimation for saying that.  It's quite clear he is indeed good enough.
		
Click to expand...

Its quite simple I dont like the guy and dont support him,i'll be supporting the field against him for the Players win.My choice whether people on here like it or not.


----------



## Three (May 14, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Its quite simple I dont like the guy and dont support him,i'll be supporting the field against him for the Players win.My choice whether people on here like it or not.
		
Click to expand...

What don't you like about him?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 14, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Its quite simple I dont like the guy and dont support him,i'll be supporting the field against him for the Players win.My choice whether people on here like it or not.
		
Click to expand...

Thats fair eniugh. But pick a POV and stick to it. 

First its he's rubbish and past it. Then he isn't good enough for European tour. Now you don't like him. 

Just pick one excuse for being bitter already.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 14, 2017)

Surprising me he still wearing IJP stuff consdiering their out of business


----------



## Three (May 14, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			Surprising me he still wearing IJP stuff consdiering their out of business
		
Click to expand...

Someone's got to &#128515;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 14, 2017)

I don't know if he will win this but it will certainly take the pressure off regarding next years card.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 14, 2017)

Val said:



			I hope he does go on and win, especially seen as I've money on him at 40/1
		
Click to expand...

:thup: me to Val


----------



## pauljames87 (May 14, 2017)

I think we are seeing a more humble poulter now.. having his card taken away was an eye opener and now he seems more levelled even if it was by the mistake


----------



## TheJezster (May 14, 2017)

What a clutch put from Poults just then on 9. Brilliant stuff. Imagine if he was good enough to play on the PGA...


----------



## pauljames87 (May 14, 2017)

TheJezster said:



			What a clutch put from Poults just then on 9. Brilliant stuff. Imagine if he was good enough to play on the PGA...
		
Click to expand...

This situation has really given him a kick

Don't think he has played this well for a while


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 14, 2017)

This has nothing to do with Poulter but it's the nearest we have to a Players thread on here. Butch was asked about players doing too much gym work, hence all the back injuries. Butch's reply "no one ever pulled fat" &#128513;&#128079;&#128079;&#128514;.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 14, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This has nothing to do with Poulter but it's the nearest we have to a Players thread on here. Butch was asked about players doing too much gym work, hence all the back injuries. Butch's reply "no one ever pulled fat" &#128513;&#128079;&#128079;&#128514;.
		
Click to expand...

"I tell you what it's hard to pull fat"

Was what he said but made me chuckle lol


----------



## Three (May 14, 2017)

UNBELIEVABLE!! 

He gets in position and the famous Poulter shank appears on the 18th..........


----------



## snell (May 14, 2017)

Another trademark shank from Poulter....I like the guy, but wow does he love a shank when in contention


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 14, 2017)

Anyone else willing that 4th shot in? How close was that?


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 15, 2017)

Well that's about $900,000 towards next year's card :clap: :thup:


----------



## pauljames87 (May 15, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Anyone else willing that 4th shot in? How close was that?
		
Click to expand...

He played some good golf this week

If he plays safe he plays well 

That shank was typical and cost him a bit of money but what a recover


----------



## Slab (May 15, 2017)

Quite pleased to see him play well again

He's more entertaining playing well than he is when playing poorly

(900k! That's some prize money for being first loser!)


----------



## IanM (May 15, 2017)

Showed a lot of guts after recent uncertainty.   Let's blame the lie on 18 foor the Lucy Locket....didnt go for it on 12th...but maybe he stuck to a plan.... but didn't see the 2nd coming

But great four day performance


----------



## pauljames87 (May 15, 2017)

IanM said:



			Showed a lot of guts after recent uncertainty.   Let's blame the lie on 18 foor the Lucy Locket....didnt go for it on 12th...but maybe he stuck to a plan.... but didn't see the 2nd coming

But great four day performance
		
Click to expand...

I think it goes to show if he plays sensible golf he can compete with the big boys.. if he tries to match them and play risky it goes wrong


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 15, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Its called form Phil and his lack of it right now,did you see the Zurich and the way Ogilvy carried him? 128 yes but a long way to go.
		
Click to expand...

So seems not for the first time you really dont seem to know your golfers as another makes your words about them just daft and bitter - up to 50 odd in the Fed Ex and Tour Card sorted for next year


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 15, 2017)

So the obvious thing to do is to let Shivas continue to spout forth, and whoever he disses, we run down the bookies and put a few quid on.

Works for me

Sorted :thup::cheers:


----------



## SatchFan (May 15, 2017)

Also up to 80 in the world rankings.


----------



## chrisd (May 15, 2017)

I went to bed when I saw his 2nd on 18 so only caught up with the recovery this morning  - I'd take it!


----------



## GeeJay (May 15, 2017)

chrisd said:



			I went to bed when I saw his 2nd on 18 so only caught up with the recovery this morning  - I'd take it!
		
Click to expand...

Me too. I thought after he'd smashed it out into the crowd on the 18th, he was gone. Glad he was able hang on to 2nd. Best he's played in years.


----------



## User62651 (May 15, 2017)

Well I was a doubter (in a a nice way) and he had been on a lengthy slump in form and into his 40s you begin to wonder, but happy to be proved wrong, on a long course too.
Can now wear my numerous IJP sale items with honour.

Lets see if he can back it up with a streak of form.

Always had a soft spot for IJP since he won me Â£300 off a tenner at the WGC matchplay many years back, 2009 maybe.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 15, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			"I tell you what it's hard to pull fat"

Was what he said but made me chuckle lol
		
Click to expand...

I was near enough, tough crowd


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 15, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			So the obvious thing to do is to let Shivas continue to spout forth, and whoever he disses, we run down the bookies and put a few quid on.

Works for me

Sorted :thup::cheers:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Is that not classed as insider info though


----------



## shivas irons (May 15, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			So the obvious thing to do is to let Shivas continue to spout forth, and whoever he disses, we run down the bookies and put a few quid on.

Works for me

Sorted :thup::cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Yes I thought of that myself :thup: as for IP he really did make the most given a second chance and good on him for that and that shot on 18 from the trees was absolutely outstanding so credit where credits due.Apparently Poulter puts his lack of form down to OCD that he suffers from and the fact that it has taken twice the time and double the money to build a house for him and his family, due to his OCD he had to oversea absolutely everything meticulously which he said had an effect on his game so proberly the reason for the lack of form and character I suspect,oh and i'll be defo backing him at the AT&T this week .


----------



## anotherdouble (May 15, 2017)

He has also had to find a new caddie as Terry M has had to retire due to back issuse and has subsequently become his road manager. He has also split from his management company and gone back to the fella who 1st managed him when he became a playing pro.


----------



## Twire (May 15, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Yes I thought of that myself :thup: as for IP he really did make the most given a second chance and good on him for that and that shot on 18 from the trees was absolutely outstanding so credit where credits due.Apparently Poulter puts his lack of form down to OCD that he suffers from and the fact that it has taken twice the time and double the money to build a house for him and his family, due to his OCD he had to oversea absolutely everything meticulously which he said had an effect on his game so proberly the reason for the lack of form and character I suspect,oh and i'll be defo backing him at the AT&T this week .
		
Click to expand...

Fair play fella :thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 15, 2017)

chrisd said:



			I went to bed when I saw his 2nd on 18 so only caught up with the recovery this morning  - I'd take it!
		
Click to expand...

Me too.  Was watching until he walked back in the trees- across the track - to his ball sitting in a bush.


----------



## Foxholer (May 15, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Yes I thought of that myself :thup: as for IP he really did make the most given a second chance and good on him for that and that shot on 18 from the trees was absolutely outstanding so credit where credits due.Apparently Poulter puts his lack of form down to OCD that he suffers from and the fact that it has taken twice the time and double the money to build a house for him and his family, due to his OCD he had to oversea absolutely everything meticulously which he said had an effect on his game so proberly the reason for the lack of form and character I suspect,oh and i'll be defo backing him at the AT&T this week .
		
Click to expand...

Fair play for 'fessing up! Though the original post did seem a little bitter! Perhaps from his 'unreliability' from a betting pov! His history of 'pressure driven shanks' is pretty well known/documented!

Great to see he has qualified for next year's tour. He's certainly one of the 'characters' on the tour and generally pretty much available to anyone who wants an interview!


----------



## Region3 (May 15, 2017)

I read that Brandel Chamblee (sp?) called him out on twitter accusing him of not playing to win, then blocked him when he had a go back at him.

Not going for 12 then the second shot at 16 were the only shots I remember vaguely conservative, but 12 could easily be a bogey going for it and I can't imagine anyone risking all out of that lie on 16.

BC showing himself to be a 'twonk' as my Dad would say.


----------



## Wilson (May 15, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Yes I thought of that myself :thup: as for IP he really did make the most given a second chance and good on him for that and that shot on 18 from the trees was absolutely outstanding so credit where credits due.Apparently Poulter puts his lack of form down to OCD that he suffers from and the fact that it has taken twice the time and double the money to build a house for him and his family, due to his OCD he had to oversea absolutely everything meticulously which he said had an effect on his game so proberly the reason for the lack of form and character I suspect,oh and i'll be defo backing him at the AT&T this week .
		
Click to expand...

His house was finished a few years ago....it did cause his form to drop back then, but his recent struggles have been injury related.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 15, 2017)

Most players didn't go for it on the 12th. They had great hopes for that hole but the players simply didn't buy into it. Butch was suggesting before the last round, maybe part way through it, that they would tweak it for next year.


----------



## Region3 (May 16, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Most players didn't go for it on the 12th. They had great hopes for that hole but the players simply didn't buy into it. Butch was suggesting before the last round, maybe part way through it, that they would tweak it for next year.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't see a lot of it, but it looked like the ball ended up in the water if it rolled up the left side of the green. That forces players to err on the side of missing right then they have a downhill chip towards water. No wonder not many had a go.

Put an evil bunker on the right of the green and stop balls rolling in the water that make the left side of the green, either by growing the rough or putting a flat bunker in. Anything short and left deserves to get wet though.

IMO of course.


----------



## Steve Bamford (May 16, 2017)

Yes the hole had too much risk for little reward, with the water way too much in-play for anything approaching the left-side of the green. Fair play to Poults who now has assured his full playing privileges for 2017-18 as he sits 58th in the FEC.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 5, 2017)

Good to see that he managed to qualify for the Open at Birkdale - he had his best major there when played last so maybe he could spring a surprise. 

He did a great clinic for kids during the week at Woburn and seems a lot more relaxed at the moment.


----------



## KenL (Jul 5, 2017)

Delighted he made the Open.


----------



## Yant (Jul 5, 2017)

Can't stand the bloke but credit where credit it due.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 5, 2017)

He's not my favourite player either but what a story it would make now if he won the Open after the year he has had and having to qualify last minute.

Might be worth a sneaky Â£10


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 5, 2017)

glad to see he made the Open, just hope he can kick start his career again as he is a great player to watch when he is on form.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jul 5, 2017)

Definitely on the up-trend.


----------



## hovis (Jul 5, 2017)

I'd rather see him holding the score board.


----------



## One Planer (Jul 5, 2017)

hovis said:



			I'd rather see him holding the score board.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------

